# Null suspended off of Twitter



## Remove Goat (Apr 23, 2020)

https:/twitter.com/Leviticus19_18


----------



## nekrataal (Apr 23, 2020)

Can’t have anything nice on twitter.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 23, 2020)

Twitter suspended a burner/spy account I made with zero fucking activity because they tried to shake me down for a phone number and I nope'd out, so I mean this isn't exactly the biggest deal.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 23, 2020)

I heard some news that Twitter is trying to force Jack Dorsey out.
Are they really going to pull a Steve Jobs on him?


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 23, 2020)

Mashugana


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 23, 2020)

niconiconecro said:


> Can’t have anything nice on twitter.


It gives you a 280 word count and most interactions on there are internet slap fights. Twitter can be good for sharing things, but it’s mostly condensed exceptionalism.


----------



## Munchingonfish (Apr 23, 2020)

I figured he would've been banned earlier.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Apr 23, 2020)

So what tweet got him banned?  Was it corona chan related?  Or did he misgender a troon or something?  At least we know it wasn't pedophilia because Twitter is a-okay with that.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 23, 2020)

Spastic Colon said:


> So what tweet got him banned?  Was it corona chan related?  Or did he misgender a troon or something?  At least we know it wasn't pedophilia because Twitter is a-okay with that.


I can pretty much guarantee it's 9chan related


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 23, 2020)

Good.

Post on the fedigay instead.


----------



## Near (Apr 23, 2020)

Let loose!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Enola Straight (Apr 23, 2020)

Null is suspended/banned somewhere and water is wet. A tale as old as time.


----------



## Vecr (Apr 23, 2020)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Good.
> 
> Post on the fedigay instead.



This is @Null's account: https://kiwifarms.cc/josh


----------



## Remove Goat (Apr 23, 2020)

Vecr said:


> This is @Null's account: https://kiwifarms.cc/josh


>telling our fediverse administrator who Null's account is
lol


----------



## Vecr (Apr 23, 2020)

Remove Goat said:


> >telling our fediverse administrator who Null's account is
> lol



Sure, but I'm trying to be informative to readers of the thread.


----------



## cjöcker (Apr 23, 2020)

Why'd he get banned this time?? I don't remember him tweeting anything too bad, the only recent thing was him lampooning Epik


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Apr 23, 2020)

Which lolcows do you think will be celebrating?


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 23, 2020)

BANNED? FOR FUCKING WHAT?


----------



## Book Thief (Apr 23, 2020)

If Twitter is intending to play the "We're not politically biased" gambit, they're doing a _really_ shitty job at it.


----------



## Bodywork by Dennis (Apr 23, 2020)

Mad at the Internet is going to be great tomorrow.


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 23, 2020)

@Null  needs to learn to only interact with the real world through intermediaries . Life's much more pleasant when   stupid lawyers who want to fuck with you can encounter nothing more than stupid lawyers who are on your payroll.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 23, 2020)

Yet again, this song and dance.


----------



## crocodilian (Apr 23, 2020)

At this point calling somebody a white supremacist is like calling them a witch in Salem.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 23, 2020)

Fuck Twitter, nuke Twitter, if you ever have any opportunity to damage Twitter, do it, kill this fucking shit platform forever, it needs to die so that humanity may live.


----------



## janekop (Apr 23, 2020)

Could it possibly be because he admitted to being the owner of 9chan to Epik? It seemed like he had been pretending to not be "Joshua Moon", especially since he had been banned off Twitter before under that name.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 23, 2020)

B R E N N A N!


----------



## Puff (Apr 23, 2020)

thermocline said:


> Could it possibly be because he admitted to being the owner of 9chan to Epik? It seemed like he had been pretending to not be "Joshua Moon", especially since he had been banned off Twitter before under that name.


Was he previously banned? Because ban evasion is a bannable offense.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Apr 23, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Twitter suspended a burner/spy account I made with zero fucking activity because they tried to shake me down for a phone number and I nope'd out, so I mean this isn't exactly the biggest deal.


I've heard you can send them an email and say that you're a poor person without a cell phone and they generally will unlock it since the phone thing is more about reducing bots than catching shitposters. My account only exists for the sake of messaging when I need information so I haven't had issues with it, though a couple of other throwaways got locked and I just abandoned them.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 23, 2020)

Tommy Wiseau Kin said:


> Which lolcows do you think will be celebrating?


All of them, obviously.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 23, 2020)

Damn he even posted his pro israel defence just before the ban and it failed.


----------



## Remove Goat (Apr 23, 2020)

Puff said:


> Was he previously banned? Because ban evasion is a bannable offense.


Once or twice, yeah. The whole thing about Jew fingers came from a previous twitter account.


----------



## Nephi (Apr 23, 2020)

It's a digital Shoa.
I cannot believe Twitter staff members are so anti-semitic.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm surprised he went as long as he has without being suspended tbh.
I guess all that Trump's Chosen shit really works.


----------



## Jeff Gazetti (Apr 23, 2020)

I don’t know what exactly to make of Twitter.  I assume like Facebook, it’s an office full of man bun wearing, fair trade coffee drinking, easily triggered SJWs.

I have to agree with AnOminous.  Burn it all down.


----------



## Nephi (Apr 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Apr 23, 2020)

Vice writes a shitty article about 9chan and the next day Dear Feeder is shoah’d off Twitter. Totally a coincidence I’m sure.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 23, 2020)

Book Thievery said:


> If Twitter is intending to play the "We're not politically biased" gambit, they're doing a _really_ shitty job at it.


the dude runs a website with literally the specific intention of cyberbullying autistic people. not saying he deserves to be banned but I really don't think this is a political issue lol.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 23, 2020)

dinoman said:


> BANNED? FOR FUCKING WHAT?


For being a free man.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 23, 2020)

Rest in piss Null


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 23, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> For being a free man.



HE WAS NOT DRIVING, HE WAS TRAVELLING AS A SOVEREIGN KIWI.


----------



## gangweedfan (Apr 23, 2020)

how long until they ban null from kiwi farms?


----------



## sperginity (Apr 23, 2020)

yahooway's curse strikes again


----------



## Nephi (Apr 23, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> HE WAS NOT DRIVING, HE WAS TRAVELLING AS A SOVEREIGN KIWI.


"LEVITICUS19_18 IS NOT MY HANDLE SIR, LEVITICUS19_18 IS A CORPORATION AND I'M NOT A CORPORATION I'M A PERSON, A FREE NET INHABITANT, THE INTERNET IS A SERIES OF TUBES, I'M NOT TWEETING, I'M TRAVELLING"



gangweedfan said:


> how long until they ban null from kiwi farms?


He can't keep getting away with it.


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 23, 2020)

gangweedfan said:


> how long until they ban null from kiwi farms?


They should really consider this. I heard he is a neonazi who operates a dark web site.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 23, 2020)

I AM NaN
I AM A FREE MAN


----------



## void.exe crashed (Apr 23, 2020)

not surprised honestly, these ceo boomers of social media have a fork up their asses


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 23, 2020)

void.exe crashed said:


> not surprised honestly, these ceo boomers of social media have a fork up their asses


Jack Dorsey is no boomer, but he certainly likes to put stuff up his ass.


----------



## The Saltening (Apr 23, 2020)

twitter is big faggot confirmed


----------



## Richard Harrow (Apr 23, 2020)

Twitter is an internet trashcan. Not a loss in my opinion.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Apr 24, 2020)

I have no doubt that this has to do with 9chan.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Apr 24, 2020)

Good. Twitter is an almost dead, irrelevant web relic that jornos keep alive to have something to point to pretend they have clout and people agreeing with them. It'd be less embarrassing and you'd reach more people if you had had an official Kiwi Farms facebook than a twitter.


----------



## Spergichu (Apr 24, 2020)

Free my nigga Josh.


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Apr 24, 2020)

Can't wait for the day of Twitter's demise.


----------



## Mister Loser (Apr 24, 2020)

One word:
JULAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Pitaya Argbod (Apr 24, 2020)

Twatters are "celebrating" while our erverlerd lives rent free in their heads.


----------



## Lone Outsider (Apr 24, 2020)

Twitter done goffed.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Apr 24, 2020)

Are we at 109 websites yet?...and remember the old Russian adage during tomorrow's MATI; _the Jersh will always tell you what happened to him, but he'll never tell you why._


----------



## Autisimodo (Apr 24, 2020)

Twitter bans our nigga Josh but they'll let Zoophiles and MAPs fester out in the open until they get mass-reported (which is an automatic suspension/ban).

Its something that both Discord and Twitter have in common, now that I think about it.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 24, 2020)

Everyone, Null's other handle is @secretgamergrrl.

Spread the word. Fight the real enemy.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Apr 24, 2020)

Thumb Butler said:


> Everyone, Null's other handle is @secretgamergrrl.
> 
> Spread the word. Fight the real enemy.


Also where Null now posts links to his new exclusive gaming streams.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 24, 2020)

Getting banned from twitter is like getting banned from getting cancer.


----------



## Tookie (Apr 24, 2020)

Who cares? Dick Masterson gets banned every couple of months. A payment processor I use got banned earlier this week,


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 24, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Fuck Twitter, nuke Twitter, if you ever have any opportunity to damage Twitter, do it, kill this fucking shit platform forever, it needs to die so that humanity may live.



It's quite creepy the effect it has had.

Twitter limits the numbers of characters one can use, thus it literally limits the amount of thought in people and this is having a real world effect.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 24, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's quite creepy the effect it has had.
> 
> Twitter limits the numbers of characters one can use, thus it literally limits the amount of thought in people and this is having a real world effect.


The Twitter “debates” aren’t even really debates either. Most of it consists of people trying to use witty one-liners to one-up each other. The sperg fights are funny though sometimes.


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 24, 2020)

Do not seek revenge or bear a grudge against anyone among your people, but love your neighbor as yourself. I am the Lord.


----------



## HumanHive (Apr 24, 2020)

It was pretty obvious to me he was increasingly violating opsec with his second account.
I don't care what you think about twitter, ban evasion is something that's always going to be zero tolerance no matter where you go.

Now the first time Null was banned? Yeah, free to bitch at Twitter about that one. But this time it was definately a "shame on me" situation.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 24, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> The Twitter “debates” aren’t even really debates either. Most of it consists of people trying to use witty one-liners to one-up each other. The sperg fights are funny though sometimes.


Almost every disagreement on Twitter becomes a knife fight because it’s extremely difficult to make a cogent, well-supported point in a respectful manner using 280 characters — but it’s extremely easy to drop a sick own in that medium instead.

Twitter breaks brains, too.  Clout is addictive and the easiest way to get clout is to be outrageous.  Fucking with people and breaking things for the sake of farming up likes is the norm over there.  Imagine if every lolcow thread on this forum was a contest to see who could cause the most trouble in the lolcow’s life, and no discussion occurred because every user had an enormous and constantly-growing ignore list.  That’s Twitter in a nutshell.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 24, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Almost every disagreement on Twitter becomes a knife fight because it’s extremely difficult to make a cogent, well-supported point in a respectful manner using 280 characters — but it’s extremely easy to drop a sick own in that medium instead.
> 
> Twitter breaks brains, too.  Clout is addictive and the easiest way to get clout is to be outrageous.  Fucking with people and breaking things for the sake of farming up likes is the norm over there.



It's terrible, it's had such a terrible impact on things.

Twitter is ok though if people avoid politics like it was originally intended for, it was never meant to be a political forum.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 24, 2020)

Null still lasted longer than LowTax though.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Apr 24, 2020)

Pitaya Argbod said:


> Twatters are "celebrating" while our erverlerd lives rent free in their heads.


All memory lives rent free in your head though. The big smelly dump I saw in the street earlier now lives rent free in your head. So what?  It's a meaningless expression.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 24, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's quite creepy the effect it has had.
> 
> Twitter limits the numbers of characters one can use, thus it literally limits the amount of thought in people and this is having a real world effect.



It's funny how many SJWs use this shitty platform considering its popularization of the bizarre form of non-communication that goes on there literally elected Trump.



Dom Cruise said:


> It's terrible, it's had such a terrible impact on things.



It literally makes people dumber.  And that's almost no matter who is on it or what they're talking about.  Law Twitter may be the most cancerous example, where if you read the output of these fools you'd know less about the law than you started out knowing.


----------



## 010101 (Apr 24, 2020)

Book Thievery said:


> If Twitter is intending to play the "We're not politically biased" gambit, they're doing a _really_ shitty job at it.


They haven't been even trying to pretend for years now.


Jeff Gazetti said:


> I don’t know what exactly to make of Twitter.  I assume like Facebook, it’s an office full of man bun wearing, fair trade coffee drinking, easily triggered SJWs.
> 
> I have to agree with AnOminous.  Burn it all down.


Less Karens, more lefties, content consists entirely of hot takes.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 24, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> It literally makes people dumber.  And that's almost no matter who is on it or what they're talking about.  Law Twitter may be the most cancerous example, where if you read the output of these fools you'd know less about the law than you started out knowing.


What makes Law Twitter particularly sad is its most notorious figure and his history.

Ken White used to run a blog called PopeHat.  A prosecutor turned defense attorney, Ken blogged about a variety of topics, most famously free speech.  He was a passionate free speech advocate and identified as a "lowercase-l libertarian," adamantly opposed to any form of government censorship applied to practically any speech.  He also loved to intervene when news surfaced about bullshit lawsuits/legal threats intended to silence people -- sometimes he'd blog about the incident, sometimes he'd contact the lawyers/organizations issuing the threats, and on numerous instances he went out of his way to secure pro bono legal representation for the people being threatened or sued.  Ken caught shit from people everywhere on the political spectrum for this, usually on the assumption that because Ken was defending some ne'er-do-well's right to speak he must agree with them (which was almost never the case).  He was the embodiment of the old slogan, "I may disagree with what you say but I'll defend to the death your right to say it."  In particular, Ken made it clear that any legal precedent that arose from silencing unpopular people could -- and inevitably would -- be used to silence everybody.  And whenever anybody brought it up, Ken was ready with a multi-page rant about how the "shouting fire in a crowded theater" exception doesn't fucking apply to your shit.

Ken's opinions on legal matters were not always popular, but they were always well-reasoned and well-informed, drawing on his education, personal research, and extensive legal experience.  He blogged often, and his posts were almost always worth reading even when they were about dumb shit like lame video games, blogosphere drama, marketers attempting unsuccessfully to get him to shill terrible products/services, and -- ominously -- his ongoing struggle with mental illness, namely crippling anxiety and depression.

Then, Ken White got addicted to Twitter.

PopeHat is dead.  As of this post it has not been updated in months.  Even before then, updates were sporadic and mostly consisted of "here's a link to a podcast on a different site where I ramble yet again about giant social media corporations' unquestionable constitutional right to deplatform people off the entire internet."  The only place where Ken is still active is Twitter, where he posts all day every day under the nickname <WhateverOrangeManJustSaid>Hat.  Ken's twitter account is shit and consists primarily of ancient catchphrases from his blog, attacks on anybody voicing any opinion less left-wing than the governing principles of the Khmer Rouge, retweets of anything that he thinks will make Orange Man or an Orange Man-connected person look bad, and Muh Private Companies.  His perception of free speech has atrophied into something that occurs only in person on public property and he lashes out angrily at anybody expressing even a minor disagreement with this.  He also likes to attack his former fellow bloggers and accuse them of having ties to white supremacy, and he has a blocklist rivaling that of Steve Shives.

And it's obvious why he does all of this: His prescription-marinated depression brain has grown dependent on the dopamine rush from clout.  Ken plays Twitter like it's a clone of Cookie Clicker that manages to be even more autistic than the original, where he spends all day performing whatever action will score him the most likes and retweets.  He's a broken shell of a man coasting on his former popularity and making any noise that will make the red number next to the Notification bell go up.

Ken's principles are as dead as his blog and I suspect that's for two reasons.  First, he lives for nothing anymore except the ephemeral satisfaction from that lucky tweet that gets five-figure likes.  Second, while he became famous by expressing the unpopular opinion that people have the right to voice unpopular opinions, he's too scared shitless to ever raise an unpopular opinion again.  He's very aware of the problem of Twitter mobs and in every instance -- even the most horrific ones -- he's defended them on the grounds that social consequences, even ones that rise to the level of destroying somebody's entire life, are part and parcel of free speech.  At the same time, Ken's old blog posts about his mental condition often got into shit like how he could get panic attacks when his phone vibrated for a new email, and how he once had a mental episode so bad that his family sent him to a psychiatric ward.  The shit he's written about how fucked he is by depression and anxiety makes me think that if he ever wound up on the wrong side of what he once termed "internet shamestorming," he'd be dead by his own hand within a day.  Fucker's riding on a tiger and the moment he dismounts or makes the wrong noise, he's meat.

Oh, and in case this post shows up on his Google alerts: Ken, I'd tell you to snort my taint, but you'll never extricate your nose from your own.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Apr 25, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> What makes Law Twitter particularly sad is its most notorious figure and his history.
> 
> Ken White used to run a blog called PopeHat.  A prosecutor turned defense attorney, Ken blogged about a variety of topics, most famously free speech.  He was a passionate free speech advocate and identified as a "lowercase-l libertarian," adamantly opposed to any form of government censorship applied to practically any speech.  He also loved to intervene when news surfaced about bullshit lawsuits/legal threats intended to silence people -- sometimes he'd blog about the incident, sometimes he'd contact the lawyers/organizations issuing the threats, and on numerous instances he went out of his way to secure pro bono legal representation for the people being threatened or sued.  Ken caught shit from people everywhere on the political spectrum for this, usually on the assumption that because Ken was defending some ne'er-do-well's right to speak he must agree with them (which was almost never the case).  He was the embodiment of the old slogan, "I may disagree with what you say but I'll defend to the death your right to say it."  In particular, Ken made it clear that any legal precedent that arose from silencing unpopular people could -- and inevitably would -- be used to silence everybody.  And whenever anybody brought it up, Ken was ready with a multi-page rant about how the "shouting fire in a crowded theater" exception doesn't fucking apply to your shit.
> 
> ...


PopeHat is such a sad microcosm of the effect social media validation can have on socially/mentally vulnerable individuals. Out of all the people you'd expect to be able to withstand the corrupting influence of it based off of their prior behavior, it would have been Ken. Now consider this, if a fully grown man (old enough to be the father of possibly the majority of users here) can be so twisted, imagine the effect it's having on children who have never lived a day in their lives without an internet connection.

I really think you should consider making this into an OP, it would fit well over in Internet Famous and it serves as a perfect cautionary tale.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 25, 2020)

Nobody should be on Twitter in the first place. It's a cesspit of kpop avatars and níggers.


----------



## tehpope (Apr 25, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> What makes Law Twitter particularly sad is its most notorious figure and his history.
> 
> Ken White used to run a blog called PopeHat.  A prosecutor turned defense attorney, Ken blogged about a variety of topics, most famously free speech.  He was a passionate free speech advocate and identified as a "lowercase-l libertarian," adamantly opposed to any form of government censorship applied to practically any speech.  He also loved to intervene when news surfaced about bullshit lawsuits/legal threats intended to silence people -- sometimes he'd blog about the incident, sometimes he'd contact the lawyers/organizations issuing the threats, and on numerous instances he went out of his way to secure pro bono legal representation for the people being threatened or sued.  Ken caught shit from people everywhere on the political spectrum for this, usually on the assumption that because Ken was defending some ne'er-do-well's right to speak he must agree with them (which was almost never the case).  He was the embodiment of the old slogan, "I may disagree with what you say but I'll defend to the death your right to say it."  In particular, Ken made it clear that any legal precedent that arose from silencing unpopular people could -- and inevitably would -- be used to silence everybody.  And whenever anybody brought it up, Ken was ready with a multi-page rant about how the "shouting fire in a crowded theater" exception doesn't fucking apply to your shit.
> 
> ...


 Sounds similar to SpoonyOne. Decent content creator. Had a patreon that gave him $5k a month. Then he got addicted to twitter. Lost his GF. About to lose his house. Patreon down to few hundred dollars and whatever tips he can get from what I generously call "live-streams".  In a loop: Post about being depressed > Hanger-on asked him to get help or offers to help him > tells them to fuck off and he's too far gone. I mean, Noah's had similar behavior in the past but twitter exacerbates its ten fold.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 25, 2020)

BlancoMailo said:


> I really think you should consider making this into an OP, it would fit well over in Internet Famous and it serves as a perfect cautionary tale.



I've considered starting a thread about him but I've not been able to figure out how to make the OP funny or entertaining in any way.  The best I think I could do is "Twitter is a boundless sea of turds but you should point and laugh at this one turd in particular because it used to be a genuinely principled and upstanding person before it devolved into yet another indistinguishable turd."  The OP would be 80% about what Ken White used to be, 20% his current antics which are exactly the same as what everybody else on Twitter does all day.


----------



## Nekoi.Inukuma.00 (Apr 26, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> What makes Law Twitter particularly sad is its most notorious figure and his history.
> 
> Ken White used to run a blog called PopeHat.  A prosecutor turned defense attorney, Ken blogged about a variety of topics, most famously free speech.  He was a passionate free speech advocate and identified as a "lowercase-l libertarian," adamantly opposed to any form of government censorship applied to practically any speech.  He also loved to intervene when news surfaced about bullshit lawsuits/legal threats intended to silence people -- sometimes he'd blog about the incident, sometimes he'd contact the lawyers/organizations issuing the threats, and on numerous instances he went out of his way to secure pro bono legal representation for the people being threatened or sued.  Ken caught shit from people everywhere on the political spectrum for this, usually on the assumption that because Ken was defending some ne'er-do-well's right to speak he must agree with them (which was almost never the case).  He was the embodiment of the old slogan, "I may disagree with what you say but I'll defend to the death your right to say it."  In particular, Ken made it clear that any legal precedent that arose from silencing unpopular people could -- and inevitably would -- be used to silence everybody.  And whenever anybody brought it up, Ken was ready with a multi-page rant about how the "shouting fire in a crowded theater" exception doesn't fucking apply to your shit.
> 
> ...



Ah, Ken White[knight].  I think I originally found Popehat through either Techdirt or though his blogs about all the twittergate/kookpocalypse/Brett Kimberlin retardation.  

I'm not sure when exactly the downward spiral began, but I remember being a little shocked when I was just learning about the Zoe Post and he came out on "team prior restraint" in regards to Quinn's ridiculous restraining order.  The falling out between him and Clark, while understandable, sealed the deal in many peoples eyes.



Leonard Helplessness said:


> I've considered starting a thread about him but I've not been able to figure out how to make the OP funny or entertaining in any way.  The best I think I could do is "Twitter is a boundless sea of turds but you should point and laugh at this one turd in particular because it used to be a genuinely principled and upstanding person before it devolved into yet another indistinguishable turd."  The OP would be 80% about what Ken White used to be, 20% his current antics which are exactly the same as what everybody else on Twitter does all day.



I don't think he's really thread-worthy.  He's fairly prolific but still seems grounded enough to not be a cow.  Getting into slap fights is what Twitter, and in particular, "Law Twitter" is all about.  It's a trash platform for dunking on people that encourages sociopathic social behavior.  Hell if he's thread-worthy, then TDS sperg Seth Abramson's Twitter deserves it's own forum.

Perfect example of to prove this point.  


However, on the subject of the actual thread: [almost] nothing of value was lost. If I remember correctly, around the start of the coronavirus stuff he nuked most of this old tweets.   

This was likely not an actual rules violation, but a targeted disappearing, probably for the crime of ban evasion... and Null is just too problematic/has the wrong politcs to get a pass on that.

I'm sure we'll see the rise of "twitter.com/notnull" at some point when dear leader gets bored.  I will miss the bants between Null and Sleeping Giants FR over his web hosting company... hopefully someone has them archived.


----------



## #zzz (Apr 26, 2020)

It may have had something to do with the recent leaks people were talking about as well as the epik connection














Of course there seem to be a bunch of armchair crusaders about


----------



## BlancoMailo (Apr 27, 2020)

#zzz said:


> It may have had something to do with the recent leaks people were talking about as well as the epik connection
> 
> View attachment 1255193
> 
> ...



"I spent seven months monitoring 8chan" might be the most pathetic sentence I've ever read.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 27, 2020)

BlancoMailo said:


> "I spent seven months monitoring 8chan" might be the most pathetic sentence I've ever read.


I'm sure there's at least some challengers, but it's probably one of the top seeds for the tournament.


----------

